# Sustituir válvulas por transistores



## AMiranda (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola si comparamos este circuito que es un preamplificador de micrófono a válvulas:

http://www.tangible-technology.com/tubes/1566/1566.html

con este:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/dyn_mic/dyn_mic.htm

podemos ver que tienen muchas similitudes. Una primera etapa amplificadora, un control de gain para la siguiente etapa y una última etapa (una doble en el caso de la válvula).

salvemos las diferencias entre usar transformadores en la entrada y la salida...

imaginemos que queremos hacer un circuito similar al de válvulas, pero usando transistores FET, que funcionan de forma similar.

podríamos usar por ejemplo un FET prerado para altas impendacias y de bajo suido como el 2SK170BL.

http://www.banzaieffects.com/2SK170-pr-24356.html

si se os ocurre otro mejor o similar...

la idea es no usar alto voltaje, sino hacer un circuito parecido pero hacerlo con FET en vez de válvulas...usaría una fuente de 12 o 18 voltios.

pensais que se podría obtener una ganancia y calidad similar (no el mismo sonido) usando un FET y pasando de las válvulas y el alto voltaje que necesitan para trabajar correctamente?

un saludo!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nada de eso AlbertoMiranda.
Los amplificador a valvular son unos, con sus caracteristicas únicas e inigualables. Y los amplificador a transistores son otros, con todo y sus carácteristicas  de virtudes y defectos.

Pero no se le pueden cambiar las valvulas por transistores a un circuito diseñado para valvulas, y viseversa, aún cuando modifiques los voltajes.

Mejor busca un circuito con transistores fet y armalo.

Lo que tu pides no existe, a eso se le llama quimera.

Nota: existen equipos amplificador hibridos, pero ese es otro cantar. Busca y luego me dices que encontraste..


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 7, 2009)

de momento he montado un previo con un ne5532 y me gusta el resultado...pero quería investigar un poco con los montajes discretos y de paso indagar un poco para poder realizar un circuito similar al de válvulas que he puesto, y realmente lo más parecido y sencillo a transistores que he encontrado es el que he linkeado...

ayer estuve probando e hice un pequeño previo para guitarra con un bc549, la señal es muy limpia, con bajo ruido....probé a conectar un micrófono de 200 ohm de impedancia y la verdad es que me quedé sorprendido lo que sacaba con un simple transistor, aunque con altas ganancias al ser sólo uno ya saturaba...si añado otro seguro que mejora la cosa, uno para preamplificar con una ganancia fija y el segundo con el control de ganancia...por eso pienso que con el circuito que he puesto a transistores seguro que me gusta...probaré...

recomendais alguno diferente al bc549c?

respecto a lo de sustituir las válvulas por fet....he encontrado esto:

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/mosfet_folly/mosfetfolly.htm

pero evidentemente lo mejor es buscar un circuito ya realizado que use fets diréctamente y listo.

y ahora tengo otra duda...

¿podríamos reemplazar un bc549 por un fet?

gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 7, 2009)

Intentalo, total, que puedes perder, a lo mejor en el futuro estaríamos usando tus diseños. Enhorabuena!! Quiero creer que si funciona, como dije existen hibridos y no sería imposible adaptarlos entre unos y otros.
Exito!!!!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 7, 2009)

total, mi intención es no usar el alto voltaje, que para eso ya usaría directamente las válvulas en lugar de un mosfet...la idea es hacer un esquema similar usando fets en vez de las válvulas y ajustar los valores de resistencias y condensadores para el voltaje bajo...y estoy viendo que total, eso es lo que es un diseño hecho directo con transistores, muy parecido al que he linkeado como ya he comentado.

pero más parecido sería si podemos sustituir esos bc549c por unos de tipo fet en el mismo esquema a transistores, pero no tengo claro si eso se puede hacer tal cual...

un saludo!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ya te entendí. Creí que querías inventar el hilo negro!
Creo que si puedes usarlos, antes debes verificar las caracteríasticas del fet, para establecer los valores máximos y mínimos de corriente y votaje del surce y gate.

Intuyo que en el cambio directo no pasaría nada, y a prueba y error, conseguirías lo que estas proponiendo.

De antemano un saludo AlbertoMiranda, un gusto en saludarte!!!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 7, 2009)

mi atención de momento se centra en los preamplificador de micrófono....poco a poco voy investigando y contrastando y en cuanto pueda subiré muestras de audio con lo que voy sacando...incluso podré compararlos con los previos de una interface de audio como una Mbox de Protools e incluso previos de alta gama como es el API 512 que usa transformadores de entrada, salida y operacional discreto.

soy músico y técnico de sonido, estoy muy interesado en la electrónica enfocada al audio...empecé con el circuit bending...luego reemplazando los condensadores de un preamplificador inglés, marca LA AUDIO, segunda marca de la conocida AUDIENT. se trata de un previo con transformador Sowter de entrada, un buen transformador quizá a la altura de un Jensen. Dicho previo usa un Ne5534 y varios transistores para amplificar y otro AO para balancear la salida a parte de transistores.

Al realizar la modificación noté una gran mejora en agudos y transparencia, los 2 condensadores importantes de poliester que llevaba los cambié por unos Wima de polipropileno que por su bajo valor no fueron nada caros, los demás por Panasonic electrolíticos...estas pruebas que uno mismo puede comprobar te abre un poco los ojos y creo que sirve de mucho.

También modifiqué un micrófono de condensador muy bueno y barato, ruso, un oktava mk319 que por cierto recomiendo..está muy por encima del behringer b1, samson etc...la modificación consistía entre otras cosas cambiar los componentes de su propio previo por unos de mejor calidad, entre ellos el fet, resistencias y condensadores por unos de tantalo y de polipropileno, nada caro y la diferencia muy notable....es increible lo que puede cambiar un equipo de audio de unos componentes normalitos a unos de buena calidad, y no me refiero a unos condensadores que cuesten muchísimo...sino a unos wima o incluso unos electrolíticos panasonic... comparé el oktava modificado con un neumann u87 que cuesta más de 3000 USD y no había diferencia notable...cuando el oktava cuesta 160 USD y los componentes apenas 30 USD. subiré en un hilo apropiado las muestras que grabé comparándolos y explicando en qué consiste concretamente la modificación.

estas cosas me dieron mucho qué pensar por lo que estoy investigando con mis primeros circuitos enfocados a preamplificar señales de micrófono...busco un diseño minimalista, sencillo, pocos componentes...al haber modificado sólo un canal del previo LAAUDIO "he tomado prestado" el transformador sowter de entrada del otro canal para poder realizar los prototipos...el ne5534 con el transformador de entrada obtengo una señal de entrada balanceada y una relación de ganancia de 1:6 y eso le da más marguen de ganancia al AO y me evito los típicos condensadores para mejorar el signal noise del AO. Ya que el montaje es sencillo voy a pedir dos condensadores de polipropileno de buena calidad, pero no caros, para la entrada y salida de la señal.

el diseño tiene salida desbalanceada pero de momento eso no me importa ya que la entrada al conversor AD está al lado y el cable no mediría más de 20 cm.

posteriormente pienso sustituir el AO de ese mismo previo por un AO discreto, es decir, usar un esquema parecido al esquema de transistores....y otro con fets...de tal forma que en el mismo previo podría intercambiar en el socket el ne5534 por un AO discreto con transistores BC y otro con fets...

siento el tamaño del post y si está un tanto fuera de lugar, pero trato de expresar mi reciente contacto con la electrónica analógica de audio. mis ganas por adquirir conocimiento y tengo muchas dudas ...

un saludo y gracias, encantado cronos.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesante lo que dices, y no creo que este mal el post. De eso se trata, de ser especifico.

Sabes, tengo algunos circuitos sumamente minimalistas, se tratan ni mas ni menos de preamplificador con fet. Dame tiempo, los escaneo y te los pongo en un post.

Nuevamente un saludo y gracias!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tal como te lo prometí.

He aquí algunos diagramas que utilizan transistores de efecto de campo (FET), la mayoría de los circuitos con Fet tienen entrada de alta impedancia igual que la salida.

Espero sean de ayuda para tus proyectos.

Atte. CRONOS1970.

P.D. Los circuitos fueros sacados de una revista.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2009)

Entre las Normas de Participación hay una que parece que no leíste:

*2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*.

Si querés arreglar algo por mail, comunicate por MP con el destinatario. El registrarse en una comunidad para ofrecer públicamente soluciones "privadas" es un gesto poco amable para con el resto de los foristas. Por favor, tratá de no repetirlo. Gracias.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 10, 2009)

cacho,  ¿cuánto admite este foro de subida de adjuntos?

un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola Alberto

Acá te dejo una captura de la pantalla que aparece al darle click a "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos".
Ahí salen las máximas dimensiones y tamaños (en kB) admitidos de los adjuntos, junto con las extensiones permitidas.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 10, 2009)

ok, gracias,entonces la solución es sencilla para compartir esos esquemas...

un RAR por partes con 1 mega máximo cada parte

un saludo


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lo lamento deveras!!

Gracias por advertirlo, no se volverá a repetir.

En ese caso, aqui les envío en partes y por archivo rar los diagramas. 
Jamás fue la intención de tratarlo como algo privado.

Gracias Cacho!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2009)

No hay nada que agradecer de tu parte, ni que disculpar por la mía, Cronos.
Soy yo el agradecido por tu comprensión.

Saludos


----------

